# Can’t trust anyone anymore!



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

I must be slipping a bit because it never occurred to me that a Gentleman like @JohnnyFlake would take advantage of a simple box split like this! When I got the package out of the mailbox my first thought was, Oh **** this is heavier than it should be! No John wouldn't do that to me! I convinced myself on the way up to the house that he simply shipped box and all and that accounted for the extra weight! Well he DID send the box and of course he made sure that there wasn't enough empty space in it for anything to move around! 
This is what he used for packing materials!


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

OneStrangeOne said:


> I must be slipping a bit because it never occurred to me that a Gentleman like @JohnnyFlake would take advantage of a simple box split like this! When I got the package out of the mailbox my first thought was, Oh **** this is heavier than it should be! No John wouldn't do that to me! I convinced myself on the way up to the house that he simply shipped box and all and that accounted for the extra weight! Well he DID send the box and of course he made sure that there wasn't enough empty space in it for anything to move around!
> 
> This is what he used for packing materials!
> 
> View attachment 222994


Better than packing peanuts!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherokee98 (Apr 5, 2018)

Scotchpig said:


> Better than packing peanuts!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll second that


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Seems like the brotherly thing to do. @OneStrangeOne... He just wanted to ensure your half of the box didnt get mucked up in transit!!


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Ha ha, the old box split gag. I'm surprised you fell for that ! You need any cedar sheets ?


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Very nice trick!


----------



## Stogiepuffer (Aug 8, 2016)

Nice one .. live and learn I guess. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

Nothing worse than things bouncing around in a box...

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Suckered you in!! I love a sneak attack. 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

You gotta watch out for the ole guys! Nice whooping @JohnnyFlake


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Environmentally safe packing material. Nothing goes to land fill. It all goes up in smoke.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Good one!

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

That my kinda packing material!


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

It's hard to rope @OneStrangeOne into a gotcha! Great hit @JohnnyFlake

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Nicely done!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Well executed hit @JohnnyFlake
Nathan can't say much, he uses ziplocs full of baccy instead of bubble wrap when he packs a box.

"By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


----------

